# Clearing Auto-Complete on iPhone



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Anybody know how to get those old unused and unwanted out of Mail on the iPhone?
Can't seem to find anything anywhere to do this!

Thanks


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

MacDaddy said:


> Anybody know how to get those old unused and unwanted out of Mail on the iPhone?
> Can't seem to find anything anywhere to do this!
> 
> Thanks


Not sure what you're asking. Your question is kind of fague. To delete emails swipe to the right and then press delete. To edit your receipients go to your contacts in your phone directory.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

As per the title: How do you clear the auto-complete IE when you start to type an email and it brings up a list of emails


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

MacDaddy said:


> As per the title: How do you clear the auto-complete IE when you start to type an email and it brings up a list of emails


I have never seen anything like that. Never heard of it either. What does Internet Explorer have to do with typing an email? What program are you using to send your email through?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

MacDaddy said:


> As per the title: How do you clear the auto-complete IE when you start to type an email and it brings up a list of emails


If you are talking about the drop down list of your contacts when you enter an email address, I haven't been able to find a setting to stop that from happening. Even turning off auto correction doesn't stop that from happening.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sniper4u said:


> I have never seen anything like that. Never heard of it either. What does Internet Explorer have to do with typing an email? What program are you using to send your email through?


He means _i.e._, as in id est, Latin for "that is." It's explanatory.

I think the question is, when you type a letter in the "To" field, _e.g._, (exempli gratiā), the iPhone starts suggesting email addresses/names that you can click on.

No idea how to clear those entries, though.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

HowEver said:


> He means _i.e._, as in id est, Latin for "that is." It's explanatory.
> 
> I think the question is, when you type a letter in the "To" field, _e.g._, (exempli gratiā), the iPhone starts suggesting email addresses/names that you can click on.
> 
> No idea how to clear those entries, though.


"ie" and "IE" are two different things to me. It is weird that you can't stop that from happening though. There is a + symbol to look through your email addresses if you want to so there's no reason why you should have to have that come down. It can be a quicker search though. Maybe they will fix it in an update.


----------

